# Wanted: Any R34 GTR Spoilers for sale?



## iDeactivate (Mar 16, 2020)

I've just imported an R34 GTR from Japan but it doesn't have a spoiler. I'm looking for an OEM style spoiler, preferably with the high spoiler legs.

I tried purchasing this spoiler from Knight Racer but it's out of stock, was wondering if anyone could help.

Many thanks!

(Spoiler Link) Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Full Carbon Spoiler


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

used around £3k for a good one. 

The high spoiler legs are aftermarket, not oem.


----------



## Vinyard (Jan 8, 2021)

NISSAN SKYLINE R34 GTR GT-R REAR OEM SPOILER SUPPORTS NISMO BLUE BNR34 JDM 99-02 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NISSAN SKYLINE R34 GTR GT-R REAR OEM SPOILER SUPPORTS NISMO BLUE BNR34 JDM 99-02 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





£5k ebay 🤦🏼‍♂️
Listing has nothing to do with me.


----------



## iDeactivate (Mar 16, 2020)

Vinyard said:


> NISSAN SKYLINE R34 GTR GT-R REAR OEM SPOILER SUPPORTS NISMO BLUE BNR34 JDM 99-02 | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NISSAN SKYLINE R34 GTR GT-R REAR OEM SPOILER SUPPORTS NISMO BLUE BNR34 JDM 99-02 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> ...


that's crazy oh my, it doesn't have to be OEM just the same style, willing to go aftermarket


----------



## iDeactivate (Mar 16, 2020)

matty32 said:


> used around £3k for a good one.
> 
> The high spoiler legs are aftermarket, not oem.


im willing to go aftermarket on both the spoiler and the legs, just want them to be OEM style but can't find them anywhere


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can easily find the oem parts but budget will need to match 

there’s a huge difference in quality & it’s pretty obvious when you fit a rep

just get on yahoo auctions


----------

